# Spoke length help!!!



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 6, 2011)

I am building up a set of 26" wheels for a green phantom.  I can not find out the spoke length for the front spokes for a large flange brake hub.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am pretty sure the rear spokes for a coaster brake are 10 21/32".


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 6, 2011)

On Schwinn S2's with coaster brake and standard front hub I've been using 10-5/8", 4-cross.
Coincidentally, on bikes other than Schwinns, with standard drop center rims and coaster brakes the 10-5/8", 4-cross has been working well also.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2011)

The spoke length for the large flange hub is 9-5/8"ths.
It is the same spoke length that is used on 24" diameter wheels.
I always use the cross three pattern, so the length may be too short for a cross four pattern.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 7, 2011)

this may help:

http://lenni.info/edd/


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the help, now I will have a project to do this weekend, as we are expected to get some snow here in the south!


----------

